# FTP-Server über Router...verwirrend..ECHT!



## Mr.Mista (17. Januar 2003)

Hio Leute,

Wir haben n kleines Netzwerk das über nen Router (SMC7008BR) ins Internet geht. Hab mit nen FTP-Server (schon mehrere probiert) installiert, der über port 21 (auch schon andere probiert) läuft.
Beim Router hab ich Port-Forwarding zu meiner LAN-IP eingestellt.
Im Netzwerk kann man problemlos auf den Server zugreifen, will man jetz aber über die Internet-IP zugreifen, spackt des jeweilige FTP-Proggy bzw der IE beim Directory-Listing ab, fehler kommt und nix geht.
Des Problem gabs ja schon mehrmals im Forum (aber ohne richtige Antwort).

Und jetz kommts:

Mein Bruder hat gleiche Netzwerkeinstellungen, den gleichen server und hats auch mit dem gleichen Port probiert und bei Ihm funzt die ganze Sache ABSOLUT OHNE PROBLEME. Ich bin wirklich am verzweifeln. Meines Wissens hab ich wirklich alles ausprobiert... aber vielleicht kennt einer des Problem oda ne Antwort...

Biiidee...;(( 

PS:
G6 FTP-Server und Titan-FTP hab ich ausprobiert (mein bruder auch, geht bei ihm beides)
Ich hab Win XP Pro laufen (mein Bro auch)
Hab schon probiert mit PASV rumzufummeln...keine Einstellung ging
Mal mit anonymous user mal mit login

Ich würde demjenigen wirklich dankbar sein, der die Antwort wüsste, oder n Ort, an dem man ne Antwort dazu findet

THX im voraus

Euer MrMista


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. Januar 2003)

Immerhin ist schon mal klar, dass der Fehler auf deinem Rechner zu finden sein muss ...

Hast du eine Firewall installiert ??


----------



## Rettungsdackel (18. Januar 2003)

versuch mal die ports 20 und 21 nach außen freizugeben

aber mal ne andere frage, was hast du für ein internet anschluss?


----------



## Mr.Mista (18. Januar 2003)

Ich hab keine Firewall und wir haben nen DSL-Flat Anschluss mit DynIP.
Port 21 hab aufm router zu meiner IP "geforwarded", und wozu port 20?
Mein Bro hat des ja auch net so eingestellt... des is ja des komische

Aber jetz net aufgeben... 
Vielleicht fällt euch ja noch mehr ein


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. Januar 2003)

Hmmm ja. Ich glaube, es ist nicht ganz so einfach, da sich der FTP-Kram IMO nicht nur auf Port 20/21 beschränken. D.h. mein FTP-Programm zeigt mir immer die Ports an, über die zum Webserver gesendet wird und dabei schwänken die Zahlen meistens um Port 1955 ...

Port 21 = FTP
Port 20 = FTP-Transfer


----------



## Mr.Mista (18. Januar 2003)

Also gehn wir die Sache mal logisch an...
des sicher was ganz banales...
Mein Bruder hat keinerlei extra-Einstellungen drin (ausser portforwarding)...

Unterschiede zwischen unseren Systemen gibt es nur folgende:

Hardware
Lokale IP 
Sachen die ich noch ned entdeckt hab... muss ich mal weiter abchecken.

Wüsste jemand ob es an irgendwas in diesen Bereichen liegen könnte?
Irgendwas das man gerne übersieht?

*grml*


----------



## Mr.Mista (18. Januar 2003)

Nicht mal wenn ich mich als DMZ-Host einrichte geht da was...
eigenartig...


----------



## alexorg (30. März 2003)

das liegt daran, das du von innen über aussen nach innen willst... schalt mal in deinem browser nen proxyserver zwischen, dann sollte es gehen... (oder lass einfach andere für dich testen obs geht)


----------



## Mr.Mista (30. März 2003)

Hab inzwischen formatiert...
das Problem besteht nicht weiter...

Forstet aber in alten threads rum oda?
Danke trotzdem mal...

bis denne...
MrMista


----------

